# Cross+A



## Morozov (Feb 2, 2012)

The purpose of *Cross+A* is to simplify the solution of puzzles (word-based and logic). The program can solve and generate many kinds of puzzles. The created puzzle can be saved as a graphic file (Windows Bitmap, Windows Metafile, GIF, JPEG, PNG and CorelDRAW formats are supported). Also the batch creating of puzzles is available.

*Authors*: Sergey Kutasov, Ilya Morozov
*Version*: 8.17
*Operating System*: Microsoft Windows 2000/XP/2003/Vista/7
*Licence*: Shareware
*Price*: $40
*Languages*: Czech, Dutch, English, French, German, Hungarian, Italian, Latvian, Polish, Portuguese, Romanian, Russian, Spanish, Ukrainian
*Help files*: English, German, Latvian, Polish, Russian

*Puzzles*:
Sudoku, Nonogram ("Hanjie"), Kakuro, Hitori, Slitherlink, Link-a-Pix ("Paint by Pairs"), Fill-a-Pix ("Mosaik"), Battleships, Hashiwokakero ("Bridges"), Masyu, Light Up ("Akari"), Fillomino, Futoshiki ("Unequal"), Kuromasu, Nurikabe, Tents ("Tents and Trees"), KenKen ("CalcuDoku"), Hidato ("Hidoku"), Numbrix, Shikaku, Galaxies ("Tentai Show"), Skyscrapers, Hakyuu ("Ripple Effect"), Grand Tour, Easy as ABC, Clouds ("Radar"), Yajilin, Minesweeper, Minesweeper Battleships, Heyawake, Tenner Grid, Hundred, Arrows, Mathrax, Str8ts, Linesweeper, Binairo ("Tohu wa Vohu"), Walls, Dominosa, Patchwork ("Tatami"), Knossos, Rekuto, Neighbours, Four Winds, Shakashaka, Kakurasu.

*Sudoku Variations*:
9 x 9, 10 x 10, 12 x 12, 15 x 15, 16 x 16, Sudoku X, Argyle Sudoku, Geometry Sudoku (Kikagaku Nanpure), Godoku (Wordoku), Asterisk Sudoku, Girandola, Center Dot, Windoku, Sudoku-DG, Anti-Knight Sudoku, Anti Diagonal Sudoku, Killer Sudoku, Greater Than Sudoku, Even-Odd Sudoku, Consecutive Sudoku, Kropki Sudoku, Sukaku, Chain Sudoku, Frame Sudoku, Samurai Sudoku, Flower Sudoku, Sohei Sudoku, Kazaguruma, Butterfly Sudoku, Cross Sudoku, Gattai-3, Twodoku, Triple Doku, Twin Corresponding Sudoku, Hoshi, Star Sudoku, Tridoku.

The unregistered version allows to:

view words with 6 letters length;
solve and create five variants of _Sudoku_ (9 x 9, 10 x 10, 12 x 12, 15 x 15, 16 x 16);
solve _Nonogram_, _Kakuro_ and _Hitori_.

*Warning*: No any "manual" or "step-by-step" solving! Automatic solving and automatic creating of puzzles are available only.

Web-site: http://www.cross-plus-a.com
English help: http://www.cross-plus-a.com/help.htm


----------



## HelpCube (Feb 2, 2012)

I'm not exactly sure what this program does from your description of it, but I would be shocked if people on here will actually buy this for 40 dollars. There are plenty of free algorithm generators out there if that's what this is.


----------



## Morozov (Mar 18, 2012)

The version 8.19 of *Cross+A* was released. New kinds of puzzles were added:

Anti-King Sudoku
Skyscraper Sudoku (8 x 8)
Seethrough
Lighthouses
Tapa
Forbidden Four

There are many variations of *Tapa* puzzle. Some of them can be solved by *Cross+A*. 

Tapa [Line]
No Squares Tapa
Equal Tapa
B&W Tapa
Tapa Islands
Pata

Web-site: http://www.cross-plus-a.com


----------



## NaeosPsy (Mar 18, 2012)

Help files: English, German, *Latvian*, Polish, Russian

Oh, nice.


----------



## Morozov (Mar 9, 2013)

*Cross+A 8.25*

The version 8.25 is available for downloading. Added new kinds of logic puzzles:

Sutoreto
Renban
Buraitoraito
Illustration
Number Blocks
The solving and creating of Skyscrapers were improved.

Web-site: http://www.cross-plus-a.com


----------



## ben1996123 (Mar 10, 2013)

$40 really? ill just make my own if I ever need/want something like this for some reason.


----------



## Morozov (Sep 24, 2014)

*Cross+A 8.31*

The version 8.31 is available for downloading. Added new kinds of logic puzzles:

Number Chain
Settokapetto
Renkatsu
Eulero
Anraikumozaiku
Solving of Yonmasu was improved.
Creating of Killer Sudoku was improved.

Web-site: http://www.cross-plus-a.com


----------

